# Spott-Hogg or G5



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am looking at getting a new sight for my Mathews Switchback XT. I currently have a Cobra sight that I purchased new w the bow about 4 years ago. I came across the Spot-Hogg sights on Cabelas web sight and all the reviews sound very good does anyone have any personal experience w these sights. I am also looking at the G5 sights. I would like my new sight to have 3 pins or less I don't shoot past 35 or 40yds max. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

My choice would be Spott Hogg Hunter but theirs nothing wrong with G5 sites either. Good luck with your choice,G5 also has a site with a floater pin that might interest you.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a wrapped hogg-it with .010s that I use for targets. Very solid sight been using it for 3 yrs with no problems...
I swap it out for a single slider when hunting season rolls around..But I'm sure the Spott Hogg would perform flawlessly in the field too.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a spot hogg real deal wrapped and love it. It is built very strong. Pins are bright. My dad had a g5 and all the fiber optics are contained within the sight, the only spot for light to enter them is through the hole the light threads into. That being said, if you hunt out of a ground blind, he always needed to turn the light on to see the pins. He bought a axion this year because of this reason. The g5 is well built and light weight. Personally I would go with the spot hogg, it is built tougher and the pins are easier to see at dusk.


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

Spot Hogg Hunter with wrap's on my Matthews DLD. It's been great. Tough, no fiber's to get snagged, BRIGHT, pins are very well protected. The model I have has a 3rd axis (for shooting at a left or right angle up/down hill. That was a PITA to get set up and probably was not needed.

My advice - get the smallest pins available. They are extremely bright and will flare in bright sunlight. (I have the .19 pins and have electrical tape on the top of the wrap.)

As far as the G5, I was set on that sight but I read too many negative reviews, most of which concerned the sights durability.

Good luck,

JDG


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my G5 optix XR (3 fixed and 1 floating pin), my only complaint is the fiber is dull, but add a light and no issues, I took out the top fixed pin so I have 3 total now, 2 fixed at 20 and 30 yards and floater starting at 40yds

great sight!


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I put a G5 rock on this year and love it. Give it a look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I own and have used both - hands down Spot Hogg all the way. After years of experimentation with a lot of sights (I really should sell some of them) I won't even bother to look at anything else any more.

This one in particular, the Hunter w/wrap, 0.19 pins, and sight light. Pricey but built like a tank.


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> I own and have used both - hands down Spot Hogg all the way. After years of experimentation with a lot of sights (I really should sell some of them) I won't even bother to look at anything else any more.
> 
> This one in particular, the Hunter w/wrap, 0.19 pins, and sight light. Pricey but built like a tank.


That's what I have. By the way, I'll be 51 next month and even with the flare/halo around the .19 pins I still manage to shoot fairly well. At least I did last weekend:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Another vote for the Spot Hogg Hunter.....probably the toughest sight out there! :coolgleam


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

By the way, I installed mine on my bow two years ago and since getting it dialed in and have not had to make any adjustments. It's still dead-nuts accurate and I know if I'm not hitting where I want to be hitting then it's me, not my rig.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I have a G5 XR2 one stationary and one movable. Love it


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Another vote for Spot Hogg. I have the Hunter Hogg it 5 pin wrapped .19 pins, and the Boss Hogg Single .10 pin and love it! I am using the Boss Hogg this year on my Destroyer. Spot Hogg makes an excellent product and their customer service is top notch as well. I ended up breaking the 
2nd axis allen screw on my Hunter Hogg It earlier this year. It was all my fault, simply trying to get it too tight. I contacted Spot Hogg, told them what I did, and they said send it in we will take a look at it. Less than 1 week from when I sent it in I had a like new sight back at my door step no charge! With customer service like that, and the quality of sights they produce I don't think I will ever have anything else on my bow. My dad has the G5 and he likes that sight as well, but personally I am sticking with Spot Hogg.


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

I have the wrapped regular Hogg-It in .19 and love it! IMO the Hunter Hogg-It is a much better site then the G5 all day long.


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a (Boss Hogg Single in .10 with 4X glass wrapped with sun shade that I hunt with and Seven Deadly pins for rain days. I plan to add a Hogg-it to the group with (Small guard and 3 pins with 4x scope for shooting pop up targets (X-Factor). For regular 3D I have a Shibuya 365 CP with a 6X glass. I have owned several sights but find that Spot Hoggs are the most durable/robust sights built. For a true "Toss it in the mudd" hunting sight Spott Hogg wins hands down. Heck their Motto is " The World's Toughest Archery Products" and I believe them.
[/COLOR] 
Carlyle


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

Spot Hogg........ Started shooting these about three years ago. Started out with the Hogg-it on target bow and went to the Hogg-it Hunter wrapped .019 pins for my top three and had them do .010 pins for my bottom two. Helps big time and longer yardages. Sent it in to have it done. Had it back in three days. Great support. Awesome sight. Very durable.


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

michimagnet said:


> Spot Hogg........ Started shooting these about three years ago. Started out with the Hogg-it on target bow and went to the Hogg-it Hunter wrapped .019 pins for my top three and had them do .010 pins for my bottom two. Helps big time and longer yardages. Sent it in to have it done. Had it back in three days. Great support. Awesome sight. Very durable.


Thanks for posting this. I did not know they would do this. Too late for this year but I'll have it done before next fall.

Question: how do you think the .010's would be for ALL distances?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Doublegun said:


> Thanks for posting this. I did not know they would do this. Too late for this year but I'll have it done before next fall.
> 
> Question: how do you think the .010's would be for ALL distances?


 If your eyes are good I think you would be fine. I have .19 on my site but could shoot the .10 just fine,in fact after season I may switch my bottom two pins to this size.


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

Doublegun said:


> Thanks for posting this. I did not know they would do this. Too late for this year but I'll have it done before next fall.
> 
> Question: how do you think the .010's would be for ALL distances?


I think for a hunting sight i would stay with .019 for at least your two top pins. Picks up more light at dark. I have 20/20 eye sight and I know I wish I would have had my 40 yrd pin or middle pin done with .010 also. At 40 yrds I feel the .019 pin covers the whole vital area and makes it hard to pin point your shot placement. I know it really tightened up my group at 50 and 60 yrds. Just my opinion. As for all of your pins done with .010... I would only do that if I was planning on using it for target only. Thats how my first spot hogg was and I ended up doing this instead and i like this alot better just would have rather done all three bottom pins at .010 on a five pin sight..


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm 20/15 with my contacts but with my astigmatism my pins are blurry and because they are so bright I have the halo effect to contend with. I have electrical tape covering the top half of the wrap but still. Trying new bi-focal contacts next week and hopefully that will solve the problem. Regardless, I'm definitely going to switch out 40, 50 and 60 yard pins.


----------

